
Why Google's Design Is More Consistent Than Apple's Unorganized iPhone Mess - adrianhoward
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/06/googles-design-vs-apple-ios7-icons/66307/
======
adrianhoward
My conspiracy theory is that the visual design work on the new iOS is a ruse.

They're going to completely revamp later on - and want to keep it private for
a big reveal. But they need to get the new interaction design work and dev
APIs into the world now.

